# Homemade Deer Feed (Not Mineral Lick)



## hoyt bows rule (Aug 12, 2008)

corn


----------



## scott ward (Jun 9, 2008)

Rice bran, can be picked up at A feed store. Last longer than corn. Peanuts work great also.


----------



## Jaron Anderson (Aug 5, 2010)

hoyt bows rule said:


> corn


Way to be original


----------



## Jaron Anderson (Aug 5, 2010)

scott ward said:


> Rice bran, can be picked up at A feed store. Last longer than corn. Peanuts work great also.


Do the deer seem to hit the rice bran as much?


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

Use a rice bran and molasses mix. The molasses comes in a granular that mixes well with rice bran. The deer will destroy it!


----------



## Jaron Anderson (Aug 5, 2010)

Wjackson11x said:


> Use a rice bran and molasses mix. The molasses comes in a granular that mixes well with rice bran. The deer will destroy it!


Awesome! That is the kind of recipe I was looking for! They don't put the kind of recipes i want on the food network haha


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Wjackson11x said:


> Use a rice bran and molasses mix. The molasses comes in a granular that mixes well with rice bran. The deer will destroy it!


I may try this too it sounds good to use !!!


----------



## dan476 (Mar 17, 2011)

what would you recommend to use for deer feed in bear area? I put out some feed, which was rolled oats, corn and rice bran, and bear ate it all in 2 days.


----------



## scott ward (Jun 9, 2008)

I usualy mix 50/50 rice bran with corn. The rice bran goes bad after it gets wet. I just move over A few feet and start anothe pile.


----------



## ARShooter01 (Aug 10, 2008)

Where can you get ( molasses mix)?


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

Take an empty gallon jug. Pour a couple of containers of Iodized Salt into the jug. Pour in the same amount of molasses on top of the salt. Stab the bottom of the jug a few times and as the molasses sepps through the salt, it will slowly drip out of the bottom. Hag from a overhead branch and you will have a really cheap treat for Bucky!!!


----------



## Jaron Anderson (Aug 5, 2010)

rhythmz said:


> Take an empty gallon jug. Pour a couple of containers of Iodized Salt into the jug. Pour in the same amount of molasses on top of the salt. Stab the bottom of the jug a few times and as the molasses sepps through the salt, it will slowly drip out of the bottom. Hag from a overhead branch and you will have a really cheap treat for Bucky!!!


I like it, I may try this


----------



## string zinger (Oct 13, 2011)

some guys i work with take the biggest cheapest peanut butter they can find and take the lid off and screw it to a tree and reattach it to the lid. now cut the bottom off the jar and happy licking to little bamby. and if you stick close enough to the stand its a pretty good destractent for that brodd side shot.


----------



## Jaron Anderson (Aug 5, 2010)

Ahhhh, Ive used peanut butter just smeared on a tree before but I like this much better


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I heated peanut butter and molasses in the sun for a few hours. Once they got good and hot I mixed them together and poured into a breadpan. I stuck this into the freezer for a few days, popped the block out into a zip lock and into the woods I went. Awesome cheap block


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

We mixed corn and sweet feed together last year and they hit it hard.


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

string zinger said:


> some guys i work with take the biggest cheapest peanut butter they can find and take the lid off and screw it to a tree and reattach it to the lid. now cut the bottom off the jar and happy licking to little bamby. and if you stick close enough to the stand its a pretty good destractent for that brodd side shot.


I am doing this and my camera died but I think I am only feeding the squirels


----------



## ebstein (Oct 22, 2004)

Tug08 said:


> I am doing this and my camera died but I think I am only feeding the squirels


yep...damn tree rats ate the jar....


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

What ingredients does sweet feed have in it?


Lowlevlflyer said:


> We mixed corn and sweet feed together last year and they hit it hard.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

wileycat said:


> What ingredients does sweet feed have in it?


I know it has molasses and oats in it, but I'll have to check a bag label and get back to you.


----------



## S.PFAFF (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay. So I read and didn't see any one say where to get molasses mix


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

I just got some today at my local southern states, it was called dry cain molasses, i also got some rice bran.


----------



## S.PFAFF (Jan 6, 2009)

Is that like a Tractor supply?


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

I guess!! Give tractor supply a shot or go to there web site.


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

bump for a good thread


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

Tractor supply or any feed store should have it. It may be a little expensive, but it last a while if you mix it with rice bran.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Great thread. Thx


----------



## tgloyd (Jan 6, 2011)

I used to work for a feed company. I mixed all kinds of stuff together and put it out. But I got the best results from Corn mixed with raw, shelled peanuts. We ended up bagging and selling it. We called it Buck N' Nuts. I sold about 40 tons of it one season, but stopped getting the peanuts the next year. The drought caused the peanuts to be extremely high in Aphlatoxins (no bueno for deer). So the Peanut Butter thing seems to be a good bet. 

I also used molasses and soybean meal. It worked pretty well at first. It was really high in protein, but the deer seemed to not like sticking their heads in the tub to eat it. Then it got rained on. (BEWARE: If you use unmixed soybean meal and it gets wet, It starts smelling like something dead.)

I busted a bag of 15% Horse pellets one day. So I swept them up and took them to the lease. They worked really well, but they got wet and clogged everything up. Then soured. Not good.

I never thought about using dried molasses. I bet that would work well with anything...


----------



## N0.6Hunter (Jun 29, 2011)

Mix up some Bird Seed, Corn (Crushed), and Mollases Place in bowl set in fridge set on stump. works great for me. and last long


----------



## Jaron Anderson (Aug 5, 2010)

tgloyd said:


> I used to work for a feed company. I mixed all kinds of stuff together and put it out. But I got the best results from Corn mixed with raw, shelled peanuts. We ended up bagging and selling it. We called it Buck N' Nuts. I sold about 40 tons of it one season, but stopped getting the peanuts the next year. The drought caused the peanuts to be extremely high in Aphlatoxins (no bueno for deer). So the Peanut Butter thing seems to be a good bet.
> 
> I also used molasses and soybean meal. It worked pretty well at first. It was really high in protein, but the deer seemed to not like sticking their heads in the tub to eat it. Then it got rained on. (BEWARE: If you use unmixed soybean meal and it gets wet, It starts smelling like something dead.)
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Getitman1 (Jan 9, 2011)

anybody ever try "goat/sheep protein pellets"?


----------



## labs1999 (Jul 4, 2008)

Is the rice bran the same as the horse feed rice bran?


----------



## asav2013 (Jul 19, 2011)

my idea i think i wanna try is go out and pick some clover and alfalfa, stick it in th dehydrator till its crunchy, crush it up add some corn, crush the peanuts,rice bran, and make a block out of it and then mix a large amount and throw it in the feeder or right on the ground, ( the dehyrator will take some work and time but i got a big one so it wont take long for me and shouldnt take to long to dry, ) insperation to this was i was in gander today lookin at attractents and i saw a "green" feed they called it, it was basically dehdrated greens like clover alfalfa and other green plants deer eat, but then i saw some things like peanuts on here and i work with horses so i have access to rice bran and some other mixed feeds that deer like and i can get whole corn from friends or crushed cracked corn from agway, hope this helps guys!! keep the ideas coming i love new things to try and attract bucks to the camera!


----------



## BiggieC (Jan 1, 2012)

corn chops and chicken pellets. high protein and calcium.


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

check the labels for anything with animal bi-products,not for use by deer.cracked corn,soybean meal,rolled oats,raw shelled peanuts,black oil sunflower seeds,trace minerals,granulated molasses,dehydrated ;pears,apples,figs and grapes their jellies and juices.peanut butter,rice bran.bring peanut butter to liquid in large stock pot add juices jellies,molasses,trace minerals and water softener to a liquid form and stirr in all the rest of the ingredents take off heat and allow to cool then pour into metal pan and freeze into a block. then place where ya want it as it melts the goodys come out and so do the deer.


----------

